# I Got Babies!!!



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

I breed zebra finches for those of you that didn't know. today, 3 of the 4 eggs hatched!! i'm still waiting for the other one..lol I'll try to get pics up in a bit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

you can barly see one of the chicks in the second pic near dad's breast. the mom is a fawn and i'm not sure which color the dad is. mom is the brown one, dad is the whitish one with the deep red beak.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey beautiful babies hope they grow up well. do the parents look after them well?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

i don;t know...lol i just found them this morning 8-7-07...lol their still alive tho...so that must mean their feeding them. i'll keep y'all updated with pics and stuff.


----------

